# Exact Average



## John 4348 (Dec 15, 2022)

Hello All
Depending on screenshots of my workbook excel, I want a formula with criterie to divide (C8)/B8, When a cell in column A is Blank.


----------



## John 4348 (Dec 15, 2022)

I mean (C8)/14, Not 16 Unit.


----------



## vladimiratanasiu (Wednesday at 9:51 AM)

At a first glance, your request is covered by below formula. Otherwise, the message is very unclear and the attachements are not editable.

Book5ABC11234567814Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaB1B1=IF(ISBLANK(A:A),C8/14,"")


----------

